# First Abt's Q-View



## njfoses (Nov 4, 2012)

Made my first abt's today in the mes-30.  Also smoked some baby back's which you can see in the pork forum.  These were put together last night, refrigerated and smoked today.  Five jalepenos halved with the seeds and membrane removed. Filled with a mixture of philly block cream cheese, shredded cheddar, chives, old bay, garlic, paprika and cayenne.  Topped with a lil smokie and wrapped in bacon.  Smoked these for about 2 hours between 235-245 deg.  They turned out awesome and will certainly be making these again!  The only slight issue i had was the cheese melting out a bit of a couple of them.  Im assuming this is due to the slightly higher smoking temp.  Some pics below.

Ready for the smoker













IMAG0063.jpg



__ njfoses
__ Nov 4, 2012






Ready to eat!













IMAG0064.jpg



__ njfoses
__ Nov 4, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice!



~Martin


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks excellent!!


----------



## hotnspicy (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you cut your japs in half?  That is how I made my first ABTs & I felt that I lost too much cheese.  Now I cut the top off the pepper, core out the seeds with a veggie peeler, fill then I put the top back on with a tooth pick through the center to hold it in place.  I actually still have japs in the garden & will make some this weekend.  Yours look awesome btw!


----------



## njfoses (Nov 5, 2012)

HoTnSpicy said:


> Did you cut your japs in half?  That is how I made my first ABTs & I felt that I lost too much cheese.  Now I cut the top off the pepper, core out the seeds with a veggie peeler, fill then I put the top back on with a tooth pick through the center to hold it in place.  I actually still have japs in the garden & will make some this weekend.  Yours look awesome btw!


They were cut in half.  I might try your method next time, thanks.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 5, 2012)

those sure look good.


----------



## kathleen gefre (Nov 6, 2012)

Those look great.  I have often wondered if the cheese mixture was made ahead of time and placed in the freezer for a little hile to make it very. very cold, it might make it goey and good by the time they're done but reduce the risk of loosing it to oozing.   Just wondering.


----------



## cfarley (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks Great!


----------



## roller (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice I bet they were real good..


----------



## frosty (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like perfection from here!  Great looking ABTs.


----------



## sgtrock79 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've made these a few times and each time I've changed the recipe a little, the first time I thought they were not hot enough flavor....so second time when I gutted the jalopeno I saved some seeds and put them in the cream cheese mixture....also instead of using chives and other spices I used some of my rub recipe that I got from smokin' meat .com    ...........everyone loved them.....so I'll be sticking with this recipe....


----------



## jwbtulsa (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks yummy!

I hate losing cheese too! I also remove the tops and core out the pepper. I have used a wide variety of cheeses and stuff. The possible combinations are only limited to your imagination. Try mixing in some pulled pork and your favorite rub. I like Jeff's rub recipe for this.  I mix it in with the cheese and put it all in a zip lock bag. cut off the corner and you can pipe your mixture in much easier.

My cooking grates are made of expended metal so I just stand up the ABT's around whatever else I am cooking. This too helps keep the guts in the pepper.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 6, 2012)

you can find some jalapeno holders for the grill, thats what I use., Its just a metel plate with holes cut into it.

http://www.texasrollingpins.com/jalapenogrill.html


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## rdknb (Nov 6, 2012)

I love abt's, yours look great


----------



## njfoses (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments!


----------



## ltedders (Nov 11, 2012)

Mmmm, mmm. Man those look and sound good!


----------

